# You know your getting old when ....



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 19, 2010)

You don't sleep with your teeth anymore


----------



## Fred (Dec 19, 2010)

Still got all my teeth ... it is my hair that is disappearing and that makes my head cold at night.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 19, 2010)

When your back goes out more than you do.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 19, 2010)

... you can sing along with the instrumental music in the elevator.

...you talk about "good grass" and you mean the neighbor's lawn.

man, I better quit before I give myself away here


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Getting old when*

When you talk about getting a little action and you mean your prune juice is working.

When you wake up from your nap just in time to go to bed.

When women young enough to be your grand daughter start calling you "honey" or "sweetie"

When your Doctor is younger than your kids.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 19, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your favorite song is Willie Nelson's - "On the commode again"


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 19, 2010)

90% of your dreams are reruns.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 19, 2010)

30 years of burning the candle at both ends AND in the middle has given me some tendencies to feel much older than I actually am. I've caught myself saying "If I don't get to bed before 10:30 my day is ruined tomorrow". That's the most noticeable.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread just ain't funny!  I understand all of the above and am related to most.
My witticism for the subject, "The alternative to getting old is unacceptable."
Nightey night.  I would say , 'Don't let the bed bugs bite.' but that isn't funny any more.
Charles


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Older*

You remember when "Bocephus" was born...who his father was and where his nickname came from.

When you do "Remember These" for every item in the Statler Brothers song "Do you remember these".

When Kookla, Fran and Ollie were the big hits on that "new" media -- Television.

When "more doctors smoked Camels than any other brand"


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 20, 2010)

When we 'watched' the radio Saturday night before 'The Grand Ol' Opry.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 20, 2010)

You know you are getting old when your teeth rattle because the dish washer is on and you left them on the counter.


----------



## diamundgem (Dec 20, 2010)

some men's hair waves to the right and some wavy to the left but yours is waving good by


----------



## larryc (Dec 20, 2010)

When the pretty girls hold the post office door open for you.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 20, 2010)

keithkarl2007 said:


> 90% of your dreams are reruns.



I had a dream where I fell asleep and started dreaming.  Then I woke up, but I'm still not sure.......:question:

(MY Shrink is writing another book!):biggrin:


----------



## randyrls (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is an oldie but goodie.  It's about 20 minutes long, but well worth the watch.

http://oldfortyfives.com/thoseoldwesterns.htm


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 20, 2010)

I knew I was getting older when I realized that an ever increasing number of 50 and 60 year old women started looking very good to me.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2010)

when you are relieved that it was only air passing through.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 20, 2010)

AlanZ said:


> I knew I was getting older when I realized that an ever increasing number of 50 and 60 year old women started looking very good to me.



I ain't quite here yet, but recently I saw a really smokin hot 18 or 19 year old babe, and actually thought to myself "nevermind, having to try to talk to her and listen to her replies is probably so annoying that I'd never get any further even if she would let me"  Right after that I decided to take a double shot of Geritol and catch the 6'oclock news before bed.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 20, 2010)

bitshird said:


> when you are relieved that it was only air passing through.


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

when that young whipper-snapper down the street has his 40th birthday......


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 20, 2010)

when you read this thread....again.....and it's funny....again.


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 20, 2010)

When your waist size is getting larger and larger and the leg length is getting shorter and shorter


----------



## larryc (Dec 20, 2010)

When you outlive some of your body parts.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 20, 2010)

I love this thread. It has to be one of the best in a long time. Maybe because more and more I am starting to understand the jokes more.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 20, 2010)

when you read this thread....again.....and it's funny....again.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2010)

*old timer*

When someone behind you  says "how ya doin' old timer....and you look around....


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 20, 2010)

Man Smitty brought up watching Kookla Fran & Ollie, I just had a senior moment


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 20, 2010)

You bite into a nice juicy steak and your teeth stay there.


----------



## Jerryconn (Dec 20, 2010)

when you use the phrase ........ "when I was your age......."


----------



## el_d (Dec 20, 2010)

You got gray hairs........

out of your ears!.....


----------



## randywa (Dec 20, 2010)

when the "cool car" in the Christmas parade was the 1 owner you bought in high school.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2010)

You know your getting old when: 

You feel like the morning after when you haven't been anywhere the night before. :frown:


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 21, 2010)

You were old enough to smoke when you could smoke anywhere, including offices and grocery stores.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 21, 2010)

when you read this thread....again.....and it's funny....again.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 21, 2010)

When the phrase  "back in the day" becomes a regular part of your vocabulary.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Getting old is having to "put in your eyes" so you can go look for your teeth.

Getting old is refusing to kiss a talking frog promising to turn into a beautiful princess, because you have more use for a talking frog.

Getting old is starting a sentence with "when I was your age", then losing your train of thought.


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 21, 2010)

...when your young daughter asks, "Daddy, why do you shave your forehead in a V-shape?" :beat-up:


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 21, 2010)

...when someone asks you, "Are you losing your hair?", and you have a GOOD reply:

"No! I haven't lost it at all! I know right where it is. It's on my pillow, in the sink, in the tub, stuck in my comb..." :wink::tongue:


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 21, 2010)

... when your friends ask you if you're "getting enough", and you know they're talking about sleep.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2010)

....when it takes you all night, to do what you used to do all night!!!!:wink:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 21, 2010)

... when your daughter asks you if you knew that Paul McCartney was in a group before Wings!!


----------



## randywa (Dec 21, 2010)

when this is a little too true.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J-3mIpk67c&feature=related


----------



## TomW (Dec 21, 2010)

When the doctor tells you you have "furniture disease"... because your chest fell down in your drawers...


----------



## ribanett (Dec 21, 2010)

You know your old when:

You can remember who "Froggy" on the Howdy Doody Show was.

You remember nagging your mother to buy more Ovantine so you could get the two labels to send in the get your own Captain Midnight "Secret Decoder Ring":rotfl:


----------



## jd99 (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought it was a decoder badge??? I know I know You know your old when you can remember it was a badge. :biggrin:


----------



## ribanett (Dec 21, 2010)

jd99 said:


> I thought it was a decoder badge??? I know I know You know your old when you can remember it was a badge. :biggrin:




You know your old WHEN YOU HAVE a Capt. Midnight Decoder Badge:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Dec 21, 2010)

I can relate to all those. My teeth are like stars, the come out at night. According to my kids I missed Lincoln's assassination because I was out getting popcorn. No disrespect to President Lincoln intended.  You put poligrip on you tooth brush by mistake and have to throw the tooth brush away because you can't get the stuff off the brush.  I swear Poligrip is better than CA sometime wonder if you can MM to a high shine?


In the morning I alway strive for the big *V *as in vertical, as long as I can do that I am good to go and every thing else is a piece of cake.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2010)

This stuff is too funny:biggrin: I am going to read these again so I have another laugh.


----------



## randywa (Dec 21, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> This stuff is too funny:biggrin: I am going to read these again so I have another laugh.


 
Are you saying every day is like Easter?


----------



## Pens By Scott (Dec 21, 2010)

... when you, uh, uhmm, when you... what was this thread about again?


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Old....*

You're gettin up there when:

You know what a three-holer is.

You actually knew a Fuller Brush Man.

You know what a babushka is?

You still think America is Baseball, hotdogs, apple pie and red pop.

You know what a Nehi is?

You know what a coney is


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> You're gettin up there when:
> 
> You know what a three-holer is.
> 
> ...



Smitty: 
I sometimes think I have outlived my usefulness (certainly my eyes and my hair)!

I certainly remember Neihi! Georgia was the only place (at least, I think, that you could get grape, OR Orange, for a short while before the orange became "orange crush"). 

But a Coney will always be a Nathans hotdog with curly french fries. 

God, you MUST be old


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> You're gettin up there when:
> 
> You know what a three-holer is.
> 
> ...



Smitty: 
I sometimes think I have outlived my usefulness (certainly my eyes and my 
hair)!

I certainly remember Neihi! Georgia was the 
only place (at least, I think, that you could get grape, OR Orange, for a short while 
before the orange became "orange crush"). 
But a Coney will always be a Nathans hotdog with curly french fries. 

The last remaining local Fuller Brush man died last year. His funeral was a sight to behold!  The lone remaining "Raliegh Man" was in attendance at the funeral and said Paul was a great man and a great "saleman, considering the product he had to work with". At least, old rivalries never die!

Your post was a great reminder of better times. God, you MUST be old


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 22, 2010)

I know people who wear babushka's.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Babushka*

I know women who occasionally wear a scarf but none who really wear a Babushka although I would expect that in Eastern Europe (i.e. Poland/Ukraine)...particularily in rural areas tha Babushkas would be common.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 23, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > You're gettin up there when:
> ...


 
You don't have to call me "God"...I am not that old.  Older than dirt maybe but....


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 23, 2010)

My grandfathers family is from a little town called Trybukhivisti in the Ukraine and the town I grew up in had a large Ukranian population. You would see some lady in a babushka about once a week.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 23, 2010)

When you "'watched" the radio on Sat morning, The Shadow, The Lone Ranger, Amos & Andy


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 23, 2010)

When your children become a member of the AARP!


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Evening*



ThomJ said:


> When you "'watched" the radio on Sat morning, The Shadow, The Lone Ranger, Amos & Andy


But.....those were all evening programs. Along with - Don Ameche in the Bickfords, Jack Benny, Major Bowes and the Original Amature Hour. The Green Hornet was evening also

After school we listend to 

"It's Yukon King swiftest and strongest lead dog in the great Northwest blazing the trail for Sargent Preston of the Royal Canacian Mounted Police as he meets "The Challenge of the Yukon"

Captain Midnight

Jack Armstrong the "All American Boy"

During the day my Mother listened to "Young Dr. Malone"



On Saturday I listened to "Big John and Sparky" in the "No School Today Program"

Later on I listened to country music...on WCKY in Cincinatti Ohio, and WWVA from Wheeling West Virginia. I also listened to top 40/rock & roll on WOWO


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 23, 2010)

They were on Sat morning in eastern MA Smitty


----------



## David M (Dec 23, 2010)

when your car started to loose power and you had to file your points.
when you fixed up your car and got the new bigger 15 inch rims. 
when the fad was to jack up the back end and put narrower tires on the front and wide ones on the rear .


----------



## skiprat (Dec 23, 2010)

.....when you go on a family outing and your kids ask you if you have been to the loo as you go out the door:redface:

......when you tie your shoe laces and you look for other things to do while you're down there


----------



## randywa (Dec 23, 2010)

... when you head to the bathroom more at night than you do during the day.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Dec 23, 2010)

What do you mean "the older I get the better I was"?


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Well not where I lived*



ThomJ said:


> They were on Sat morning in eastern MA Smitty


 
They were all family shows and were on in what is now called "prime time" where I heard them.  Lone Ranger was on at 7:30 and a kid named Eugene Fritz (they didn't have electricity so no Radiio) used to come to my house to listen to it.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 23, 2010)

if you made a crystal radio as a kid


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 23, 2010)

Harry was talking to George and mentioned that he saw a great movie last night. George asked what it was called. George said," It's a flower, 16 inch stem with thorns and it's red." Harry said," Rose" George said "Yeah that's it, Hey Rose what was the name of that movie we saw last night. :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 23, 2010)

*more*

Some other things ---

I remember when 

The Volunteer fire department had ONE fire truck.

We never had snow days because everybody including the teachers walked to school.

When the only vehicles in the school parking lot were bicycles

When Indian Motorcycles were as popular as Harleys

The Henry J was sold by Sears as the All State.

Easter Sunday was the occasion for Women to parade their new clothes...especially hats.

A new car in town would have people gathering around everytime it appeared.

For a kid fishing with a bamboo pole was living high on the hog...we usually had to  cut a small maple or beech tree for a pole.

When every train that went through our town had a steam engine pulling it (and now and then another pushing)

When there were Mail Cars on the trains and they actually sorted mail as the train was moving.  And at the smaller towns they tossed the mail out as the train went through.   Also caught outgoing mail from a post without stopping too.


----------

